# Mosin Nagant M44



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

I've got a Hungarian Mosin Nagant (stamped with 02) that I am looking to sell or maybe trade. Comes with attached bayonet, soft case, and a few rounds (50+). Let me know in a message if you are interested. You can also text me at 503-403-9487. This is probably the best way to get pictures as the file size is large.

-Tyler


----------

